# 1/26 - 27 Storm Discussion Thread



## Greg (Jan 20, 2011)

Why not? We're on a roll here....


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 20, 2011)

yes please!


heard the weather guy on tv mention this today..  he was talking about tomorrow and said something like " and you don't know to know what's coming next week"


----------



## billski (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah.  Let's get the whiners started.  Maybe we can get them all stressed out.  Like the guy on the road this morning going 15mph for five miles, no passing zone, heavily populated.  I figured he was driving on bald tires!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 20, 2011)

what's the inside scoop on this one? i want to chase a storm this season and if i plan early i can probably arrange my schedule to clear tues or wed for a trip?


----------



## occyflorida (Jan 20, 2011)

*Potential heavy snow maker early next week*

Accuweather is saying strong potential for a potential blizzard heavy snow maker Tues/ Wed of next week.
http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/44706/watching-for-a-major-eastern-s.asp


----------



## snoseek (Jan 20, 2011)

Is it gonna be another storm that stays south? Kinda seems that way but way too early to ever even guess. I would imagine the skiing down there in Conn. is about as good as it ever gets.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 21, 2011)

I like the fact that high pressure ahead of it kind of blocks its path or slows it up as it builds into us--that is a dump producer as it looks right now.  Things will change but this was looking interesting from the get-go.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 21, 2011)

Fingers crossed! I'll be checking the forecast discussions for updates...as if I'm not on there 4+ times a day already. :lol:


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 21, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Fingers crossed! I'll be checking the forecast discussions for updates...as if I'm not on there 4+ times a day already. :lol:



Ski poles crossed!  (I'm trying to update Wednesday's forecast on our New England resort pages but the editor is giving me errors).


----------



## Euler (Jan 21, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Fingers crossed! I'll be checking the forecast discussions for updates...as if I'm not on there 4+ times a day already. :lol:



Yeah, it doesn't help our weather obsession when part of the NOAA forecast discussion says "stay tuned..."


----------



## Glenn (Jan 21, 2011)

Euler said:


> Yeah, it doesn't help our weather obsession when part of the NOAA forecast discussion says "stay tuned..."



or "still waiting on the 12z model run which should give us a better idea..."


----------



## drjeff (Jan 21, 2011)

Glenn said:


> or "still waiting on the 12z model run which should give us a better idea..."



Okay, here's the 2 main things to watch for over the next few days about this one

#1  This storm, which still hasn't originated yet,  is projected to really start forming somewhere around the Texas/Mexico Gulf Coast boarder (basically Corpus Christi area) late this weekend and then track across the Western Gulf of Mexico, across the Florida Panhandle and then into the Carolina's before headed into the Atlantic and up the East Coast - definately a track that should provide plenty of energy.

#2 The BIG dome of COLD high pressure moving into the Northeast later today/tommorrow.  Depending on how strong and/or weakening of it by the storms arrival will play a HUGE role in whether the low can get into prime snow position for New England or gets deflected off to the South/East and just gives us a glancing blow.


----------



## occyflorida (Jan 21, 2011)

*Time frame*

What is everyone's thoughts on timing?  Our family is coming up from FL to the White Mountains on Wednesday afternoon for a week of skiing.  Worried about flight cancellations Wednesday in Manchester.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 21, 2011)

occyflorida said:


> What is everyone's thoughts on timing?  Our family is coming up from FL to the White Mountains on Wednesday afternoon for a week of skiing.  Worried about flight cancellations Wednesday in Manchester.



It will certainly be a concern with development around the DC area Tuesday night, then pushing up the east coast through Wed.  The track could change and head more out to sea but definately stay tuned.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 21, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> It will certainly be a concern with development around the DC area Tuesday night, then pushing up the east coast through Wed.  The track could change and head more out to sea but definately stay tuned.



so it sounds like Wednesday would be the ski day, *IF* the track is good for New England?


----------



## billski (Jan 21, 2011)

occyflorida said:


> What is everyone's thoughts on timing?  Our family is coming up from FL to the White Mountains on Wednesday afternoon for a week of skiing.  Worried about flight cancellations Wednesday in Manchester.



Try to get in ahead of the storm.  Otherwise, the cascading problems from flight cancellations will cut your trip short.  If it pans out as Winn says, Tuesday or earlier is your best bet.  Sorry about the change fee....


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 21, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> so it sounds like Wednesday would be the ski day, *IF* the track is good for New England?



The way it looks now, yes.  We'll see how it pans out this weekend--we all know not to get too excited just yet but it bears watching closely.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 21, 2011)

occyflorida said:


> What is everyone's thoughts on timing?  Our family is coming up from FL to the White Mountains on Wednesday afternoon for a week of skiing.  Worried about flight cancellations Wednesday in Manchester.



Same boat in my household.  I've got my mother flying from Tampa to Providence on Wednesday - some heavy lobbying on my part to have her come North on Monday/Tuesday instead has started.  And I might just be a bit guilty of using the line "Mom, your two super adorable, super nice grandkids miss you so much and would love to see you for an extra day or two..."  :lol:


----------



## hammer (Jan 21, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Same boat in my household.  I've got my mother flying from Tampa to Providence on Wednesday - some heavy lobbying on my part to have her come North on Monday/Tuesday instead has started.  And I might just be a bit guilty of using the line "Mom, your two super adorable, super nice grandkids miss you so much and would love to see you for an extra day or two..."  :lol:


Is she flying Southwest?  At least they don't charge change fees...


----------



## Madroch (Jan 21, 2011)

If it is a wed storm, I may try to pre-position Tues night.  If it is a tues or thurs storm I may miss it altogethor unless it is serious enough to close businesses.  WED please.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 21, 2011)

Madroch said:


> If it is a wed storm, I may try to pre-position Tues night.  If it is a tues or thurs storm I may miss it altogethor unless it is serious enough to close businesses.  WED please.



blocked my calendar for Wed and told the wife i'd be driving north Tuesday night.  fingers crossed for this one.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 21, 2011)

i'm leaving my schedule very loose next week....


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2011)

snoseek said:


> I would imagine the skiing down there in Conn. is about as good as it ever gets.



Put it this way. Would you guess this is CT?


----------



## billski (Jan 21, 2011)

Greg said:


> Put it this way. Would you guess this is CT?



Hot Damn!  I'll bet Yawgoo has too much snow for it's vertical.  What a problem!


----------



## Euler (Jan 21, 2011)

NWS ALY office forecaster is getting dramatic for this far out:


> ...AND WE
> WILL CONTINUE TO HIGHLIGHT THE THREAT OF A BLOCKBUSTER WINTER STORM...
> 
> AND IF IT MATERIALIZES WE MAY
> NEED YARD STICKS TO MEASURE THE SNOWFALL...



Fingers crossed!


----------



## snoseek (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow! That looks AWESOME!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 21, 2011)

Euler said:


> Fingers crossed!



+1


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 21, 2011)

Euler said:


> NWS ALY office forecaster is getting dramatic for this far out:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed!



NWS PHI isn't as exuberant.



> THE LOW IS THEN EXPECTED TO WORK ITS WAY NORTHEASTWARD,
> POSSIBLY BRINGING OUR REGION ANOTHER WINTER STORM FOR LATE TUESDAY
> INTO WEDNESDAY. THE TRACK OF THE POTENTIAL SYSTEM REMAINS
> UNCERTAIN. HOWEVER, PRESENT INDICATIONS SUGGEST MAINLY SNOW IN OUR
> REGION, WITH MIXED PRECIPITATION ON THE COASTAL PLAIN.


----------



## billski (Jan 21, 2011)

I smell a 



 Plow-able Event
 Multiple Sick Day
 Extended Absence
 Prohibited Travel Conditions
 in the making.

Rush all Honey-do projects to completion and postpone all critical events.  

Emergency supplies should include


Energy Bars
Wax and Waxing Iron
Vouchers
Helmet
Shovel
Broom
Weather Radio
Beer
Steel-edged Boards, preferably with mounting brackets
Winter boots
Twinkies
Insulated pants


----------



## billski (Jan 21, 2011)

St. Bear said:


> NWS PHI isn't as exuberant.



then again, Burlington is very excited but metered with their words:

"
THE SOONER THE SYSTEM CUTS-OFF THE BETTER CHANCE THAT IT REACHES ITS
MAX INTENSITY AND SLIDES FURTHER SE OF COASTAL SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND.
THE LATEST (12Z) GFS IS HINTING AT THIS WHILE MOST OF THE OTHER
MODELS ARE DELIVERING A CLOSER...MORE PROMISING STORM.

IF PREVIOUS STORMS THIS SEASON ARE ANY INDICATION...IT WILL BE THE
"MISSED IT BY THAT MUCH" SCENARIO. THE TIMING WOULD LIKELY BE WED
INTO THURSDAY."

Kinda odd, ALY is usually the most conservative of the bunch..


----------



## Glenn (Jan 21, 2011)

Quote from NWS Albany: FTW!  

WE KEPT THE PCPN...AS SNOW...AND IF IT MATERIALIZES WE MAY
NEED YARD STICKS TO MEASURE THE SNOWFALL...SINCE A TREMENDOUS
MOISTURE FETCH IS EXPECTED FROM THE GULF OF MEXICO AND ATLANTIC.


----------



## billski (Jan 21, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Quote from NWS Albany: FTW!
> 
> WE KEPT THE PCPN...AS SNOW...AND IF IT MATERIALIZES WE MAY
> NEED YARD STICKS TO MEASURE THE SNOWFALL...SINCE A TREMENDOUS
> MOISTURE FETCH IS EXPECTED FROM THE GULF OF MEXICO AND ATLANTIC.



Is that the GREAT SUCKING SOUND??


----------



## billski (Jan 21, 2011)

FIS:  "Trough and storm threats all through out the next 10 days."

Snowforecast.com: "_*Wednesday*_--We've been watching yet another potential storm pulls in from the south--this could slow up and deliver quite a blow"

Josh Fox:"The cold will relent next week and we will shift our focus to a major  east coast system which will evolve out of the massive cold air damming  signature. This system has many question marks but for Vermont it  remains mostly a "snow or no" during the middle of next week. More on  this tomorrow. "

AWX: "Whenever the models try to warm us up, some other index keeps us cold.   It's like the models have stopped trying...knowing we're in an unreal  winter...one that is rare and only happens a few times in a long life."

Even Weather channel is getting into the act:
"Peak storm impact in Northeast:  *Late Tuesday through early Thursday*



*It is far too soon to precisely forecast snow/ice totals for any given city/location.* 

However, this storm has the *potential to dump at least 1 foot of snow over a large swath of the Northeast, with much higher totals exceeding 20" in spots*.

High winds, downed trees/powerlines, and power outages are expected* Wednesday into Thursday*, particularly near the coast."
 Even Accuweather is getting onboard with their hyperbole:

*Next Week's Snowstorm Is a Big Deal*

"More and more signs are pointing toward a major storm along much of  the Atlantic Seaboard next week, meaning a wind-whipped snow for some  areas and wind-driven rain for others.
 The storm could rank right up there with the Christmas Weekend  Blizzard and could hit part of the same area, or different areas farther  inland. No matter what, it looks like a "big deal."


Now I'm getting excited!


​


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Jan 21, 2011)

billski said:


> FIS:  "Trough and storm threats all through out the next 10 days."
> 
> Snowforecast.com: "_*Wednesday*_--We've been watching yet another potential storm pulls in from the south--this could slow up and deliver quite a blow"
> 
> ...



Sounds like good stuff to sell ad space/time.:wink:


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 21, 2011)

Wunder Blog:



> While the threat is several days away, current climatology and guidance supports a very high threat of a large storm system over the eastern United States in this time frame. Whether it is rain or snow, there appears to be a large amount of moisture involved with ECMWF QPF up to 4in in northern Delaware and southeastern Pennsylvania. I know many are critical of predictions of storms well in advance, but meteorology is about understanding the synoptic setup that leads to the development of these storms. Watching the evolution of this situation will be very interesting and I am becoming increasingly enthused for those well inland. Even along the coast heavy rain and high winds are possible with a western storm track so threats will be high with any storm scenario. Stay tuned for updates throughout the weekend. For now if I had to make a forecast, this would be the precipitation scenario map.








Bad for metro areas, good for ski areas.


----------



## billski (Jan 21, 2011)

A picture of great beauty:


----------



## billski (Jan 21, 2011)

Fun and no profit with models
http://www.nco.ncep.noaa.gov/pmb/nwprod/analysis/

Some pretty impressive chit days 7&8


----------



## snoseek (Jan 21, 2011)

Well if this actually happens then I'm definately taking wed/thursday off, or better yet just starting my vacation 5 days early and skiing here before flying out next sunday. Vacation is on my dime and I could care less. Need a couple more days, this storm could go either way at this point.


----------



## abc (Jan 21, 2011)

Nooooo!

I'm flying out (to the Rockies) on Wed. 

Let it be rain in the south (lower Hudson valley). MA and NH can have the POW


----------



## Bostonian (Jan 22, 2011)

Wooooot!  I am stoked for this!


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 22, 2011)

That time of year for me.... no vaca days this week. Maybe it will be bad enough to force the issue... that is my only hope!


----------



## Tin (Jan 22, 2011)

Well 2 of the 3 local stations have changed the forecast to snow and no longer say mix/rain down here and the weather channel maps have changed from rain and mix to snow down here... Are they expecting it to shift further south now?


----------



## billski (Jan 22, 2011)

There is now talk of a clipper system coming  Fri/Sat right behind the midweek storm.
NWS says the confidence is high for the midweek event, but the confidence in the track is low: "after all, it's four days from now"
Wisely stated.

There is 20" of settled snow in my yard.  The dog has taken to relieving herself in the middle of the driveway  

I love red:





I can't wait to see NNE painted in red in the mts.


----------



## billski (Jan 22, 2011)

Accuweather is generating the next grocery store rush:

"No matter what the storm brings to various locations along the Atlantic Seaboard next week, it will lead to major travel disruptions, closed schools, blown budgets and perhaps life-threatening conditions.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 23, 2011)

billski said:


> Accuweather is generating the next grocery store rush:
> 
> "No matter what the storm brings to various locations along the Atlantic Seaboard next week, it will lead to major travel disruptions, closed schools, blown budgets and perhaps life-threatening conditions.



I swear sometimes i think the grocery stores and weather stations are in bed together.It is always a madhouse here whenever the threat of a storm comes into play, like they can't survive 24 to 36 hours on what they have in their freezer. Bring on the snow and the mad rush!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 23, 2011)

billski said:


> There is now talk of a clipper system coming  Fri/Sat right behind the midweek storm.
> NWS says the confidence is high for the midweek event, but the confidence in the track is low: "after all, it's four days from now"
> Wisely stated.
> 
> ...



Skiing at the Camden Snowbowl must be off the hook. I bet there's a ton of backcountry stuff on the coast there and on MDI that's hasn't been accessible in years.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 23, 2011)

Just took wednesday off for said event

steveo


----------



## smitty77 (Jan 23, 2011)

That graphic is a tad conservative as far as central and western MA is concerned.  I'm on the border of Worcester and Franklin counties (about 20 minutes east of I-91) and have well over 20" of snow pack.  More like 25-30".

You can all start the :flame: and the :uzi: now, but at this point I'm not as excited about this one when they say "could be a storm with a potential for a foot or more".  Don't get me wrong...  I am loving this weather pattern we're in and think it will be a winter of epic proportions, but after already having a 20" dump two storms ago, there needs to be something more substantial before they bring the hype.  Don't get me excited unless we're talking 2+ feet... anything less is just another snow event.

One downside to this:  If we get another 12-20" I'm going to need to bust out the ladder and shovel the low-angle portion of my roof (traditional New England cape with a shed-dormer out back).  Being 20' up on a slick roof sucks.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 23, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Just took wednesday off for said event
> 
> steveo



Might have to do the same... Need to get some work done on Mon. and Tues.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey Greg, should I scrape the wax off my powder boards?  :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 23, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Just took wednesday off for said event
> 
> steveo





Grassi21 said:


> Might have to do the same... Need to get some work done on Mon. and Tues.



Supposed to be a Wednesday afternoon and night event. Thursday would be a better day to take off.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 23, 2011)

Can't wait to see how this one shakes out.



-w


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Jan 23, 2011)

I have a feeling many of you will not be happy when this one shakes out!  I have a feeling that this storm will be a bust.....aka out to sea for ski country.  Why do I feel this way?  Because the weather peeps at all the major weather sites and tv have been calling for this major storm for a week without any major changes....they are never this dead on.


----------



## billski (Jan 23, 2011)

I've been looking at the data ans the WFO from Philly to Burlington, Boston and NY.  It's looking like last one, it will hug the coast and provide disruption to cities in its path as is changes to freezing rain along the coast..  The further inland it goes, the lower the snowfall.  BTV is now suggesting that the the southern greens will have the best shot at it.  That said, the mountains will continue to get daily gifts from the heavens even without it.

I'm happy to be disappointed or not.  We got the goods now and the temps stay low.  I'm kind more interested in how this is going to impact the metro areas.

National weather service albany ny
700 pm est sun jan 23 2011

the ecmwf indicates potential mesoscale banding due to strong mid level
2d peterrson frontogenesis along a srn vt...capital region...*nrn
catskills axis.  If this does occur...then several inches of the
white stuff in a hour could be possible...*

NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
.. THE STAKES ARE SUBSTANTIAL FOR BOTH THE WEDNESDAY MORNING AND
EVENING COMMUTES AS IT DOES APPEAR IT WILL BE COLD ENOUGH FOR
MAINLY SNOW OR MIXED ICE AND SNOW EVENT I95 WEST... PRESUMING THE
STORM OCCURS PER MODELED CONSENSUS.NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TAUNTON MA
..WOULD TEND TO LEAN TOWARD ANOTHER MAJOR STORM FOR A GOOD
PORTION OF THE REGION LATE WEDNESDAY AND WEDNESDAY NIGHT. COULD
STILL SEE SOME MIXING AND/OR BRIEF CHANGEOVER TO RAIN ALONG THE S
COAST..Not much for NNE

NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE BURLINGTON VT
740 PM EST SUN JAN 23 2011
A MORE SIGNIFICANT
COASTAL LOW IS FORECAST TO DEVELOP AND PASS SOUTH OF NEW ENGLAND
WEDNESDAY INTO WEDNESDAY NIGHT AND WILL BRING A CHANCE OF
SNOW...

GYX Maine prefers to not forecast it:
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE GRAY ME
318 PM EST SUN JAN 23 2011



FOR NOW...PLAN TO KEEP THE PRECIP TYPE ALL SNOW
AND HOLD OFF ON TRYING TO DELINEATE ANY DIFFERING PRECIP TYPES
UNTIL THERE IS A BETTER IDEA OF THE TRACK. AT THE SAME TIME..


----------



## polski (Jan 23, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Skiing at the Camden Snowbowl must be off the hook. I bet there's a ton of backcountry stuff on the coast there and on MDI that's hasn't been accessible in years.


Yes. I'm salivating. Wish MDI wasn't too many hours away ...


----------



## Glenn (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks messy for our part of CT...but they say it could be all snow later Wednesday/Wed night. 

SoVT looks much better for picking up all snow. Hoping for the best. I'll be reading the discussions as they update.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 24, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Looks messy for our part of CT...but they say it could be all snow later Wednesday/Wed night.
> 
> SoVT looks much better for picking up all snow. Hoping for the best. I'll be reading the discussions as they update.



Yeah, time frame looks like a late day/overnight event.  Our discussions are updated but having trouble updating Wednesday details--keep getting errors, so we'll be trying to work that out today.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 24, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> Yeah, time frame looks like a late day/overnight event.  Our discussions are updated but having trouble updating Wednesday details--keep getting errors, so we'll be trying to work that out today.



The later in the day Wednesday things move in is fine with me, considering that I need to drive from NE CT into Boston Wednesday afternoon.  And since I will be in Boston all weekend at a convention, and not out on the slopes,  expect this storm to over deliver for ski country!   :lol:


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 24, 2011)

drjeff said:


> The later in the day Wednesday things move in is fine with me, considering that I need to drive from NE CT into Boston Wednesday afternoon.  And since I will be in Boston all weekend at a convention, and not out on the slopes,  expect this storm to over deliver for ski country!   :lol:



Ah, so Euro it is!  Thanks for the heads up!  ;-)  

So no chance of cutting out early to get some slope time in?


----------



## drjeff (Jan 24, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> Ah, so Euro it is!  Thanks for the heads up!  ;-)
> 
> So no chance of cutting out early to get some slope time in?



As much as it's tempting, this is one of those conventions that I actually really enjoy going to every year, so the combo of lots of good friends and the fun of Boston has me completely content with not skiing this coming weekend (as I haven't done since 2001 on this weekend)


----------



## Glenn (Jan 24, 2011)

drjeff said:


> The later in the day Wednesday things move in is fine with me, considering that I need to drive from NE CT into Boston Wednesday afternoon.  And since I will be in Boston all weekend at a convention, and not out on the slopes,  expect this storm to over deliver for ski country!   :lol:



Jeff...again....I offer you thanks for being away during a "snow even".


----------



## drjeff (Jan 24, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Jeff...again....I offer you thanks for being away during a "snow even".



Glenn, this one has even "bigger" potential to hit, as my business partner is supposed to fly from Hartford to DC Thursday AM and then back upto Boston on Friday :lol:  

Now I just need for tommorrows little clipper to be just that, a LITTLE clipper so that my mother can fly upto Providence from Florida tommorrow to watch E and D this weekend


----------



## Madroch (Jan 24, 2011)

The later timing may kill me... immovable work appts Thursday  I need a late Tues. early Wed. hit for me to pre-position and be mobile.  If it is a wed-thurs thing, may have to settle for the night session at the institution with possibly "mixed".


----------



## Glenn (Jan 24, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Glenn, this one has even "bigger" potential to hit, as my business partner is supposed to fly from Hartford to DC Thursday AM and then back upto Boston on Friday :lol:
> 
> Now I just need for tommorrows little clipper to be just that, a LITTLE clipper so that my mother can fly upto Providence from Florida tommorrow to watch E and D this weekend



HA! Wow! This may really deliver since he's flying...and you won't be in VT. 

At this rate, there's going to be a snowbar in Dummerston. I was already able to jump off the deck last weekend...and that was before the foot we got last week. :-o


----------



## BLESS (Jan 24, 2011)

billski said:


> I've been looking at the data ans the WFO from Philly to Burlington, Boston and NY.  It's looking like last one, it will hug the coast and provide disruption to cities in its path as is changes to freezing rain along the coast..  The further inland it goes, the lower the snowfall.  BTV is now suggesting that the the southern greens will have the best shot at it.  That said, the mountains will continue to get daily gifts from the heavens even without it.
> 
> I'm happy to be disappointed or not.  We got the goods now and the temps stay low.  I'm kind more interested in how this is going to impact the metro areas.
> 
> ...







hmmm.  would you guess then that i would be better off using my Okemo connect than my Wildcat one?  by connect I mean place to stay....


----------



## drjeff (Jan 24, 2011)

Glenn said:


> HA! Wow! This may really deliver since he's flying...and you won't be in VT.
> 
> At this rate, there's going to be a snowbar in Dummerston. I was already able to jump off the deck last weekend...and that was before the foot we got last week. :-o



I'm sure you noticed last weekend during the fireworks,  but my back deck snowbar is starting to take shape nicely too   If this storm delivers, and there's some decent backside winds, they'll likely be an easy extra 2 to 3+ feet of snow drifted onto it for added construstion purposes   :beer:


----------



## billski (Jan 24, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> Yeah, time frame looks like a late day/overnight event.  Our discussions are updated but having trouble updating Wednesday details--keep getting errors, so we'll be trying to work that out today.



I keep hitting your site, several times a day!

Looking forward to your presentation at our club meeting next Tuesday!


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 24, 2011)

billski said:


> I keep hitting your site, several times a day!
> 
> Looking forward to your presentation at our club meeting next Tuesday!



Thanks Bill!  It's frustrating that we can't update Wednesday's forecast details--keep getting errors only on our New England sites.  If we can't find a solution soon, I may have to break it down accumulations in the discussion for an afternoon update.  We'll keep you posted.

Yeah, Tuesday sounds fun!


----------



## awf170 (Jan 24, 2011)

BLESS said:


> hmmm.  would you guess then that i would be better off using my Okemo connect than my Wildcat one?  by connect I mean place to stay....



Neither if this storm drops 2 feet of snow.  Both of them are too flat for big storms.  Wildcat at least has some steeps though, so that would be my pick.


----------



## psyflyer (Jan 24, 2011)

Is it to early to venture guesses on whether any snow will come out of this?


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 24, 2011)

Such an interesting snowmap.  I wonder what's causing that spike to 10-12" along the Warren County line?

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/phi/StormTotalSnow/index.php


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 24, 2011)

psyflyer said:


> Is it to early to venture guesses on whether any snow will come out of this?



We've ballparked some amounts a couple of days ago and they're reflected in the 6-day detailed forecasts.  However, we have a glitch in our editing software and I haven't been able to adjust Wednesday's details since then.  I've posted a brief update in our VT/NH/ME discussions so you'll want to focus on that.  It still looks similar to last storm with S NH/S ME getting the most, followed by S VT/N NH.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 24, 2011)

NWS Philly just put out round #1 of snow totals.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 24, 2011)

psyflyer said:


> Is it to early to venture guesses on whether any snow will come out of this?



There will be snow but not where WE want it. Eventually the snow may get deep enough in the flat lands that it starts to avalanche toward us.

My prediction is that northern VT will be waving longingly at this storm as it slides by to the SE.

On the upside it looks like a string of clipper systems are going to work through over the next 10 days.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 24, 2011)

St. Bear said:


> Such an interesting snowmap.  I wonder what's causing that spike to 10-12" along the Warren County line?
> 
> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/phi/StormTotalSnow/index.php



Allamuchy Mountain.  

Pocono's have a nice healthy snow pack right now.  Snow banks on Sullivan Trail remind me of my days in New Hampshire.  Fingers crossed for another good thumping



Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 24, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> There will be snow but not where WE want it. Eventually the snow may get deep enough in the flat lands that it starts to avalanche toward us.
> 
> My prediction is that northern VT will be waving at this stop longingly as it slides by to the SE.
> 
> On the upside it looks like a string of clipper systems are going to work through over the next 10 days.


Yup. This storm is total crap. I mean, I'll take it... 4-6"+ in the mountains is nice. But why o' why can't these 1'+ dumps hit further north!? Looking forward to the Clipper action. NoVT is going to stack up big time with a few Clippers.

I can't complain too much. But if storms had tracked a little more inland, we might be talking 00-01 potential pace for the season.

Any ways, I can't take a vaca day this week any ways. So I guess I am happy it isn't going to be huge.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 24, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> NWS Philly just put out round #1 of snow totals.



How'd you get that pic so big?  I couldn't find a link to the image, and all I could do was an attachment that was tiny, so I settled on a link.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 24, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> We've ballparked some amounts a couple of days ago and they're reflected in the 6-day detailed forecasts.  However, we have a glitch in our editing software and I haven't been able to adjust Wednesday's details since then.  I've posted a brief update in our VT/NH/ME discussions so you'll want to focus on that.  It still looks similar to last storm with S NH/S ME getting the most, followed by S VT/N NH.



Give a link please. I can not find what you are talking about onnyour site.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 24, 2011)

St. Bear said:


> How'd you get that pic so big?  I couldn't find a link to the image, and all I could do was an attachment that was tiny, so I settled on a link.


Right click -> Copy Image Location


----------



## Glenn (Jan 25, 2011)

Still trying to get a handle on amounts in Southern VT. Doesn't look like it's going to track as far inland/north as originally hoped. Still...snow is snow.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 25, 2011)

Puking right now in my part of Jersey


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> Thanks Bill!  It's frustrating that we can't update Wednesday's forecast details--keep getting errors only on our New England sites.  If we can't find a solution soon, I may have to break it down accumulations in the discussion for an afternoon update.  We'll keep you posted.
> 
> Yeah, Tuesday sounds fun!



As long as the forecasting uncertainty is clearly communicated, I'm good.  I just seems the media describes "snow" without fully communicating the probability.  If I see a probability of 30%, I say "ho hum".  If the prob. is 90%, I pay attention.

I'm my business, uncertainty is a fact of life.  Nothing wrong with it, but you don't want to bury your head and ignore it.   It all comes down to a better informed public.  The other problem with the public is that they want two-sentence forecasts!  For outdoor sports-people, the weather IS important, regardless of the season.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 25, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Still trying to get a handle on amounts in Southern VT. Doesn't look like it's going to track as far inland/north as originally hoped. Still...snow is snow.




Yeah--have been gradually blending our forecasts downward.  :sad:


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 25, 2011)

billski said:


> As long as the forecasting uncertainty is clearly communicated, I'm good.  I just seems the media describes "snow" without fully communicating the probability.  If I see a probability of 30%, I say "ho hum".  If the prob. is 90%, I pay attention.
> 
> I'm my business, uncertainty is a fact of life.  Nothing wrong with it, but you don't want to bury your head and ignore it.   It all comes down to a better informed public.  The other problem with the public is that they want two-sentence forecasts!  For outdoor sports-people, the weather IS important, regardless of the season.



FYI...we were able to fix our glitch on Wed forecast.  Funny, the editor didn't like "nor'easter" in the text and kept giving me errors.  It's all updated now and we tried to reflect that Wed looks dry for the most part with the snow arriving late PM/overnight.


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2011)

NWS discussion highlights:
Suggests a coastal hugging snow event, barely clipping SVT, then covering SNH and So. Maine.

Boston:
"
25/00Z MODELS HAVE COME INTO BETTER AGREEMENT WITH THEIR TRACKS OF
A LOW PRESSURE LATE WEDNESDAY INTO THURSDAY...BUT STILL DIFFER
CONSIDERABLY WITH THEIR TIMING. CONFIDENCE HAS GROWN ENOUGH TO
ISSUE A WINTER STORM WATCH FOR MOST OF SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND.
THINKING THE BRUNT OF THIS EVENT WILL BE WEDNESDAY NIGHT...BUT
WANTED TO PAD THE START AND ENDING 
THINKING THERE WILL BE A PERIOD OF MIXED PRECIPITATION ALONG THE
SOUTH COAST OF MA...AS WELL AS PORTIONS OF RI AND PERHAPS NORTHERN
CT AS WELL. HOW LONG THIS LASTS IS STILL IN DOUBT. THAT SAID...DO
THINK SUFFICIENT COLD AIR ARRIVES WEDNESDAY EVENING TO CHANGE ALL
MIXED PRECIPITATION TO SNOW BY THURSDAY MORNING."

Albany talks with Boston:
"
THIS SYSTEM APPEARS TO BE A "BULLET BURN" IN FCA. LARGE AREAS WILL
GET NOTHING OR LIGHT SNOW...*N EXTENT OF SNOW WILL BE BENNINGTON
VT...ALB...DELAWARE CO NY*. WILL CARRY CHC POPS A TAD NORTH OF THIS
LINE REFLECTING THE ECMWF...WITH NOTHING FURTHER N. IMPACTS IN FCA
WILL BE FROM ALBANY S & E AND EVEN THERE ITS A HIGH END ADVISORY
EVENT WITH MOST SIGNIFICANT SNOWS IN LITCHFIELD COUNTY. THIS
STORMS MAJOR IMPACTS WILL BE SOUTH OF FCA. WILL BLEND THE THREE
MODEL QPFS. SNOW RATIOS SHOULD BE CLOSE TO CLIMO 12X. THERE WILL
BE LITTLE ENHANCEMENT FROM SNOW GROWTH OR OTHER MESO SCALE
FORCINGS. MOST AREAS N & W OF ALBANY WILL SEE LITTLE ACCUMULATING
SNOW...WHILE AT THE TOP END THERE COULD BE 8 INCH AMOUNTS IN
LITCHFIELD COUNTY. AFTER COLLABORATION W/TAUNTON...WILL HOIST A WS
WATCH FOR LITCHFIELD."

New York expects more: (wed)
"
SINCE CONFIDENCE OF REACHING 6 INCHES OF SNOW...IS AT LEAST 50
PERCENT ACROSS INTERIOR SOUTHERN CT...MOST OF THE LOWER HUDSON
COUNTY AND WESTERN PASSAIC...HAVE ISSUED A WINTER STORM WATCH FOR
THESE AREAS. THIS MAY NEED TO BE EXTENDED FURTHER SOUTH LATER
TODAY...BUT THE DURATION AND TIMING OF THE MIXED PRECIP IS WHAT IS
TROUBLING. TOTAL QPF IS ALSO STILL UNCERTAIN...SEE HYDRO SECTION
FOR DETAILS.

WAA PRECIP SHOULD RUSH IN FROM THE SOUTH BY EARLY AFTERNOON WED.
PRECIP IS EXPECTED TO BEGIN AS LIGHT SNOW EVERYWHERE...THEN THE
BEST TIMING FOR THE MIX IS BETWEEN 7PM AND 1AM. EVENING RUSH ON
WED AND THU MORNING COULD BE TREACHEROUS. COLD AIR RUSHES BACK IN
ON A N-NW FLOW AS THE STORM DEPARTS CHANGING THE PRECIP BACK TO
ALL SNOW ACROSS THE ENTIRE CWA. IT APPEARS THAT IF WARNING
CRITERIA WILL BE MET AT THE COAST...IT WILL BE ON THE BACK SIDE OF
THE STORM WHEN THE HEAVIEST PRECIP IS EXPECT TO OCCUR...AGAIN
BETWEEN 7PM AND 1AM...BUT THIS WILL BE DEPENDENT ON THE TIMING OF
THE CHANGEOVER BACK TO SNOW."

Philly says:
"
IT WOULD APPEAR AS THOUGH MOST OF SOUTHERN
AND CENTRAL NEW JERSEY...NORTHEAST MARYLAND AND DELAWARE WOULD BE
WARMING TO THE POINT WHERE SNOWFLAKE PRODUCTION WOULD BECOME
DIFFICULT.

FURTHER NORTHWEST...THE COLUMN STARTS COLD ENOUGH FOR SNOW...BUT ALL
MODELS ARE SHOWING A WARM LAYER AROUND 6000 FEET...WHICH COULD
RESULT IN SLEET AS WELL. SO...FOR THE DAY WEDNESDAY...MOST OF THE
QPF NORTH AND WEST OF PHILADELPHIA COULD FALL IN THE FORM OF SNOW
AND SLEET. AT THIS JUNCTURE...THE SNOW AND SLEET AMOUNTS WOULD LOOK
TO BE LESS THAN 4 INCHES THROUGH DUSK WEDNESDAY."

Burlington Says:
"
...BUT IT LOOKS AS IF ANY
REAL THREAT OF SNOW HOLDS OFF TILL AFTER 00Z THURSDAY.
*
LOOKS LIKE MUCH OF
NORTHERN NEW YORK AND NORTHWEST VERMONT MAY NOT SEE MUCH IF ANY
SNOW WITH THIS EVENT."
*
Gray Maine says:

*THIS WILL CREATE THE POTENTIAL OF ANOTHER GOOD DUMP OF SNOW FOR
SOUTHERN NEW HAMPSHIRE AND MAINE WITH THE BULK OF THE PRECIPITATION
COMING AFTER MIDNIGHT WEDNESDAY THROUGH THE 1ST HALF OF THURSDAY*.
WITH MODEL DIFFS PERSISTING WILL BE HOLDING OFF ON ANY WATCHES FOR
WEDNESDAY NIGHT.


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2011)

BOS-CT gets nailed again.   They had to come down the street yesterday with a mega-snow blower, the streets have gotten pretty narrow.  The cool thing about this blower is that it shoots it a good 15-20 feet.  Now I have piles of garbage and sand in my yard!  It WILL wait until after ski season!


----------



## Glenn (Jan 25, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> Yeah--have been gradually blending our forecasts downward.  :sad:



eek! 1-4"! That's a bummer. But suddenly, the snow on Saturday looks promising.....


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 25, 2011)

Glenn said:


> eek! 1-4"! That's a bummer. But suddenly, the snow on Saturday looks promising.....



I know.  It's that dreaded sharp cutoff on the northwestern edge of this system.  Saturday's Clipper has less moisture (fluffier though) but more areal coverage.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Jan 25, 2011)

What a bust for Centeral and Northern New England!


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2011)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> What a bust for Centeral and Northern New England!



We can make up for it with 1-2" per day...

http://www.snocountry.com/index.php/ski-reports/vermont.html


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 25, 2011)

Northern resorts will benefit from a couple shots of lighter snow after Wed night's miss.  Not much but still


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> I know.  It's that dreaded sharp cutoff on the northwestern edge of this system.  Saturday's Clipper has less moisture (fluffier though) but more areal coverage.



Maybe a little upslope potential?  the winds do shift northerly by thursday...


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 25, 2011)

billski said:


> Maybe a little upslope potential?  the winds do shift northerly by thursday...



Yep!  N VT should do ok...may have to tweak their accumulations a bit but they should get a little love by then.


----------



## psyflyer (Jan 25, 2011)

Started snowing about 1.5 hours ago on Burke Mt.  We have about 1 inch on the ground and its coming down nicely.  Hoping for a similar event as the previous 2 where we were forecast with no or little snow but eventually got a foot.  Bring it!


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 25, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Puking right now in my part of Jersey



I expected a dusting and got about 1.5 inches.  Enough to use the snow blower to clear the driveway.  Kids had school today and the roads were worse then Friday when they didn't have school.  Hope the Pocono's got a good shot.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Greg (Jan 25, 2011)

Once again, Sundown FTW!


----------



## WJenness (Jan 25, 2011)

Greg said:


> Once again, Sundown FTW!



You guys are going to be talking about this season forever!

Enjoy it, guys!

-w


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 25, 2011)

Greg said:


> Once again, Sundown FTW!



Thursday, anyone?  i will have WFL (lodge) but can maybe get some runs in right @ 9


what time does the lodge open on weekdays?


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 25, 2011)

Greg said:


> Once again, Sundown FTW!



You guys are gonna need avi gear for those CT woods:razz:  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 25, 2011)

The winter storm watch is now in effect from late tonight through
thursday morning.

* precipitation type: Snow...with only a _brief period_ of any sleet
  and freezing rain wednesday afternoon.

* accumulations:* 6 inches or more of snow*...with possibly a
  coating of ice possible embedded in the event...during the
  daylight hours.

* timing: Snow will probably begin between 8 am and noon...with
  the heaviest snow expected between 5 pm and midnight.

* impacts: The wednesday evening commute should be affected as
  accumulating snow falls. The thursday morning commute could also
  be affected because of residual cleanup of wednesdays snowfall.

* confidence: Confidence on snowfall amounts at or above 6 inches
  in the poconos and far northwest new jersey is a little less
  than yesterday due to a southeastward shift in storm evolution.
  Confidence from allentown to trenton for a substantial winter
  event is above average.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 25, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> * confidence: Confidence on snowfall amounts at or above 6 inches
> in the poconos and far northwest new jersey is a little less
> than yesterday due to a southeastward shift in storm evolution.
> Confidence from allentown to trenton for a substantial winter
> event is above average.



Sounds like last winter. :-o    Hope its just a blip in the models.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 25, 2011)

State of CT info -


MODERATE TO LARGE WINTER STORM EXPECTED TO BRING SNOW AND MIXED PRECIPITATION TO CONNECTICUT WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON CONTINUING THROUGH THURSDAY MORNING…
WINTER STORM WATCHES ISSUED FOR MOST OF THE STATE…

The latest runs of the GFS and NAM models are only in fair agreement on the forecast for a moderate to large snow/sleet storm starting Wednesday afternoon and continuing into Thursday morning.  Both models are forecasting that a low pressure system will take shape near the U.S. Southeast Coast tonight then move Northeast to Cape Hatteras on Wednesday.  The low is then forecast to intensify as the storm moves Southeast of Cape Cod early Thursday morning.  Both computer models are having a tough time forecasting the track of this storm (one model takes the storm out to sea and the other brings the storm a lot closer to the coast).  The following forecast only has a fair confidence level at this time:

*Wednesday Afternoon:* Cloudy with light snow developing along the coast between 2:00 – 4:00 PM.  The snow is then forecast to move slowly inland and reach the Hartford area by 6:00 PM.  Snowfall during the afternoon rush hour is expected to be light with a minor impact on the commute.  Highs in the upper 20’s to low 30’s.

*Wednesday Night:* Snow becoming moderate and then heavy at times by Midnight.  A snow/sleet line is expected to move inland from the coast and may reach the I-84 Corridor by late evening.  The snow/sleet line is then forecast to move slowly back to the southeast with all areas changing back over to snow by around 3:00 AM Thursday morning.  

*Thursday Morning:* Snow ending from Southwest to Northeast between 5:00 – 8:00 AM.  Total accumulations ranging from 4 – 8” of powdery snow in the NW Hills, 8 – 12” of snow and some sleet in a band from Southwestern to Northeastern CT and 8 – 12” of wet snow and sleet in Southeastern CT.  The impact on the morning rush hour is forecast to be moderate to major at this time.

*Thursday Afternoon:* Clearing and relatively mild with highs in the 30’s.  Some melting of snow is expected, however water on the roadways may re-freeze Thursday evening.


----------



## Euler (Jan 25, 2011)

So VT has gone from possibly "needing yardsticks to measure the snow" to little to no accumulations.  Oh well.  At least its not raining and I can get to the mt. with my school bus on Weds.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 25, 2011)

euler said:


> so vt has gone from possibly "needing yardsticks to measure the snow" to little to no accumulations.  Oh well.  At least its not raining and i can get to the mt. With my school bus on weds.



BRING BACK THE YARDSTICKS...

(anti-caps)

-w


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2011)

Euler said:


> So VT has gone from possibly "needing yardsticks to measure the snow" to little to no accumulations.  Oh well.  At least its not raining and I can get to the mt. with my school bus on Weds.



Don't underestimate upslope, even before and after the storm.  We've had an inch or two every day up there.


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2011)

4aprice said:


> You guys are gonna need avi gear for those CT woods:razz:
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Think "snowcat" :razz:


----------



## kingslug (Jan 25, 2011)

And Long Island and NYC are getting 4 to 8 inches of useless snow...glad I'm out of here friday for 10 days...Utah...which is a little dry...so I'll have to climb for it.....


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2011)

kingslug said:


> And Long Island and NYC are getting 4 to 8 inches of useless snow....



Get a snowmobile and tear up people's lawns at night.  That what they do in rural NY.  :angry:


----------



## Madroch (Jan 25, 2011)

According to people who supposedly know about this kind of stuff.. signs that upper level features improving for this one.. all might not be lost.. at least for us in SNE.  CT tree season continues....


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 25, 2011)

billski said:


> Get a snowmobile and tear up people's lawns at night.  That what they do in rural NY.  :angry:



You don't have to go that far. They do that right here in Northborough.


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2011)

Enter Stage Left:












Central NJ gets hammered.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 25, 2011)

Madroch said:


> According to people who supposedly know about this kind of stuff.. signs that upper level features improving for this one.. all might not be lost.. at least for us in SNE.  CT tree season continues....



The only problem still for us in CT, is that the stuff that's going to fall tommorrow/Thursday isn't exactly going to be light, dry, Utah-esque fluff.  This storm is going to pack some moisture content, heck it's still much of the same dynamics/total moisture that had folks thinking FEET a few days ago, the problem is that the temperature profile of the atmosphere is going to only let that same amount of moisture end up as INCHES - though joys of weather in New England where in not much more than 48 hours we go from temps at/below zero to a storm where mixing and in certain areas plain rain are a very real posibilty


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 25, 2011)

They lowered the totals for NJ from yesterday.

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/er/phi/StormTotalSnow/index.php


----------



## drjeff (Jan 25, 2011)

billski said:


> Enter Stage Left:



If that happens, the winner will be Woonsocket, RI!  Too bad that Klein Insbruck Ski area is now a bunch of condos and not a ski area anymore


----------



## Jisch (Jan 25, 2011)

three words - Oh Ho Ho...


----------



## drjeff (Jan 25, 2011)

Jisch said:


> three words - Oh Ho Ho...



No No No! Keep the Quiet Corner Quiet!!  There's nothing to see out here!    :lol:


----------



## reefer (Jan 25, 2011)

*Omg*



Jisch said:


> three words - Oh Ho Ho...






drjeff said:


> No No No! Keep the Quiet Corner Quiet!!  There's nothing to see out here!    :lol:





small world...........
skied there a couple times as a spry teen when I lived in Webster MA. Commuted to East Hartford for a lot of years later on thru Bigelow Hollow and would always take a peak over there............


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 25, 2011)

Snow is what I want at the ski hills


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 25, 2011)

Swing and a Miss! BIG WHIFFER!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah it is, boooooooooooo


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 25, 2011)

> ...WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM WEDNESDAY MORNING
> THROUGH LATE WEDNESDAY NIGHT...
> 
> A WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM WEDNESDAY MORNING
> ...



Even if's it's only 3"-5", I'll take it.


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Swing and a Miss! BIG WHIFFER!



Hey riverc0il, so you moved up north for more snow?  guess you might want to move back!!! 

We only have this little problem called _vertical_, or lack thereof!  :dunce:

Sometimes I look outside and the piles are so high, the need to wear big boots is so necessary that I think I'm standing in Stowe Village!  Now where did they put the _vertical_??  :-?

Well, Thunderbolt is gonna be in spectacular shape!


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2011)

I love the wording: 
BOS:
WE HAVE ENOUGH
CONFIDENCE TO INCREASE SNOW TOTALS ACROSS PORTIONS OF THE INTERIOR.
HAVE UPGRADED TO A WINTER STORM WARNING ACROSS SOUTH CENTRAL MA INTO
NORTHEAST MASSACHUSETTS INCLUDING THE BOSTON METROPOLITAN AREA WHERE
6 TO 12 INCHES OF SNOW IS EXPECTED.  PORTIONS OF NORTHERN
CONNECTICUT ALSO STAND A VERY GOOD CHANCE OF A NEED FOR AN
UPGRADE...BUT WILL AWAIT COORDINATION AMONGST SURROUNDING OFFICES
OVERNIGHT.  THE LOWEST CONFIDENCE REMAINS ACROSS FAR NORTHWEST
MA/SOUTHWEST NH.

Yes, please I'll take an upgrade.  Is that $50?  How about if I super-size it?
Sounds pretty depressing for SW NH.  Then again the recent daily 
snow in the Berks is pretty handsome.  I'll bet Berk East is doing wonderfully.
I don't get how Jiminy can check in with 3" new when nobody in the surrounding area does.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 25, 2011)

Well mountain creek will be getting snow again what up with winter ?


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2011)

"
THERE MIGHT ALSO BE SOME UPSLOPE SNOW SHOWERS ACROSS
THE SOUTHERN GREENS. "

= Albany WFO

There.  they said it...


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 25, 2011)

Ya snow where it should be


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 26, 2011)

billski said:


> Hey riverc0il, so you moved up north for more snow?  guess you might want to move back!!!


Never. Maybe when I retire. You know, for the convenience and health stuff. 

Mountains are actually still above average for this time of year in many locations. It just could have been an epic banner year with a slightly more northern storm track pattern. So its only above average instead of epic. Like I said, I really can't complain. Would have been cool if things were a little further north, though.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 26, 2011)

Coming down good this morning.  All snow, no NCP.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 26, 2011)

Euler said:


> So VT has gone from possibly "needing yardsticks to measure the snow" to little to no accumulations.  Oh well.  At least its not raining and I can get to the mt. with my school bus on Weds.



I'm bummed. This coulda been a huge dump in SoVT. :-(  But hey, there's always Saturday's clipper.


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Never. Maybe when I retire. You know, for the convenience and health stuff.
> 
> Mountains are actually still above average for this time of year in many locations. It just could have been an epic banner year with a slightly more northern storm track pattern. So its only above average instead of epic. Like I said, I really can't complain. Would have been cool if things were a little further north, though.



Just kidding anyways.  We've got lot more time to get a good shot.  I'm quite happy for the base we have right now.   It's nice to see the crankiness has disappeared from the forum.  Kinda like Sox & Yankee fans.  Full of anticipation, excitement and victory yet still full of disappointments.  I don't mind getting wound up about potential snowfall that fizzles.  It keeps the winter interesting - besides, you know best - you gotta be ready to pounce!


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2011)

We're having a heat wave...






I remember days like this in NNY.  We would run outside and play in T-shirts when the temps hit the teens.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 26, 2011)

Just started snowing here 5 minutes ago, 2" - 5" predicted for my area.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 26, 2011)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Just started snowing here 5 minutes ago, 2" - 5" predicted for my area.



My driveway was covered when I left a little before 7am.  Coming down pretty steady now in Parsippany, NJ.  I don't think it was supposed to come down this hard this early in the day.  Maybe we'll end up on the high end of the forecast.


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2011)

Exciting Storm for Weather Weenies says Matt Noyes

Grab the video blog from last night.


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 26, 2011)

St. Bear said:


> My driveway was covered when I left a little before 7am.  Coming down pretty steady now in Parsippany, NJ.  I don't think it was supposed to come down this hard this early in the day.  Maybe we'll end up on the high end of the forecast.



Yeah, forecast when I woke up was for 1-2 inches then a changeover for Summit. When I left, we had 3 on the ground and it was coming down HARD, as in, I shoveled our 14 foot walk way and when I turned around at the end, the part I shoveled first already had a full dusting on it again and none of the walk could be seen. Also, was 28 degrees when I got to work, and it still hasn't changed over.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 26, 2011)

Storm totals trending upwards again.  Can't decide if I want to brave the roads or wait until tomorrow AM


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 26, 2011)

Maybe the models are underestimating the depth of the cold air.  WPIX 11 early this morning showed a mixture line moving north through NNJ but having just been outside it doesn't feel anywhere close to turning over.  The models with this particular storm have been all over the place and the NWS didn't seem to know what to do with watches and warnings.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 26, 2011)

4aprice said:


> Maybe the models are underestimating the depth of the cold air.  WPIX 11 early this morning showed a mixture line moving north through NNJ but having just been outside it doesn't feel anywhere close to turning over.  The models with this particular storm have been all over the place and the NWS didn't seem to know what to do with watches and warnings.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



I forgot what channel I was watching this morning at about 8:00 but they were not calling for any mixing/turning for NY/NJ. its still all snow in Manhattan.


----------



## octopus (Jan 26, 2011)

I have tomorrow off, what mtn should I head toward for the most new snow? I'm coming from Boston and going north, I'm kinda thinking gunstock. WhAt do u guys think?


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 26, 2011)

octopus said:


> I have tomorrow off, what mtn should I head toward for the most new snow? I'm coming from Boston and going north, I'm kinda thinking gunstock. WhAt do u guys think?



Nothing is more depressing than driving out of a snowstorm to go skiing.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## soulseller (Jan 26, 2011)

Coming down pretty good here in RI for about the past 45 minutes.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 26, 2011)

octopus said:


> I have tomorrow off, what mtn should I head toward for the most new snow? I'm coming from Boston and going north, I'm kinda thinking gunstock. WhAt do u guys think?



I wouldn't decide based upon this storm--most areas north of Boston won't get very much, although Crotched/Pats/Shawnee stand the best chance of "some" accumulation.  Even then, you're only talking a few inches at best.  With all resorts in good shape as it is, it just comes down to mountain preference on this one.  Hope that helps.


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2011)

octopus said:


> I have tomorrow off, what mtn should I head toward for the most new snow? I'm coming from Boston and going north, I'm kinda thinking gunstock. WhAt do u guys think?



Hey Octo!
Every place is skiing great.  what are your interests, your skill level and you threshold for pain (driving or other)????


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 26, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


>



According to this, I should be in rain, but it's still snow.


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2011)

soulseller said:


> Coming down pretty good here in RI for about the past 45 minutes.



Waaaaaa! I want my flakes!


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2011)

St. Bear said:


> According to this, I should be in rain, but it's still snow.



It should have a high moisture content.

Suggest you look at the enhance radar images here .  I'm too lazy.busy to extract the url's.


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2011)

St. Bear said:


> According to this, I should be in rain, but it's still snow.



The colors on that image depict intensity not P type.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2011)

Greg said:


> The colors on that image depict intensity not P type.



i've always found this to be very accurate for TYPE and INTENSITY-


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 26, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i've always found this to be very accurate for TYPE and INTENSITY-



Nice...looks like it's not raining at Blue.


----------



## octopus (Jan 26, 2011)

billski said:


> Hey Octo!
> Every place is skiing great.  what are your interests, your skill level and you threshold for pain (driving or other)????



Snowboard, can ride just aBout anywhere. Was just hoping for some pow like I got a few weeks ago at magic mtn(thurs), but I guess that's not gonna happen this time. Maybe I'll just stay close to home and hit up the massive blue hills ski resort.


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2011)

octopus said:


> Snowboard, can ride just aBout anywhere. Was just hoping for some pow like I got a few weeks ago at magic mtn(thurs), but I guess that's not gonna happen this time. Maybe I'll just stay close to home and hit up the massive blue hills ski resort.



You might want to think about the Berkshires.  They are Gunstock-sized and have been getting steady pow all week.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 26, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Nice...looks like it's not raining at Blue.



It doesn't look like its doing anything at Camelback via the web cam.  Radar shows what looks to be blossoming snow near the mountain and the slug of moisture coming up from the southwest looks healthy.  Still think I'm gonna to go to Blue tonight.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i've always found this to be very accurate for TYPE and INTENSITY-



Agreed. Even better is the Pan and Zoom link on Intellicast


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 26, 2011)

4aprice said:


> It doesn't look like its doing anything at Camelback via the web cam.  Radar shows what looks to be blossoming snow near the mountain and the slug of moisture coming up from the southwest looks healthy.  Still think I'm gonna to go to Blue tonight.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



I think I'm going to hold out for tomorrow AM.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 26, 2011)

I've got 4"-5". I just finished clearing the walks and there was a light freezing mist coming down. Roads seem pretty good for now.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 26, 2011)

Grey and overcast here in Woburn, MA... no precip yet.

I'm OK with that, would prefer a dry ride home in an hour and a half...

Then it can dump 

-w


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2011)

Snowing now, 3:20pm

Hoping it hits SVT by mistake!


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 26, 2011)

its getting closer to the VT state line but still south......


----------



## WJenness (Jan 26, 2011)

Flakes have started in Woburn, MA

Commute home will likely suck.

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 26, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Flakes have started in Woburn, MA
> 
> Commute home will likely suck.
> 
> -w



Left the office in Cambridge at 2:30 to beat the traffic. Now comfortably working from home and having some tea.


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i've always found this to be very accurate for TYPE and INTENSITY-



gmcunni has a winner.
This one is fun to play with too:
http://www.intellicast.com/Local/WxMap.aspx


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 26, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Left the office in Cambridge at 2:30 to beat the traffic. Now comfortably working from home and having some tea.



Worked from home all day.  Finally got out of my pajamas around 2 to clear the walks.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Worked from home all day.  Finally got out of my pajamas around 2 to clear the walks.



i threw boots on over my slippers when i cleared my driveway :razz:


----------



## gladerider (Jan 26, 2011)

snowing hard here in murray hill, nj


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 26, 2011)

Coming down 2"-3" an hour now.  Impressive


----------



## PomfretPlunge (Jan 26, 2011)

We had green & blue lightning flashing through the clouds, and thunder.  Got about 6" -- MOGUL MANIA tomorrow at Whitetail


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 26, 2011)

Isn't it time to update the thread title?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm in Hunterdon County, NJ

We were supposed to get 3-6, then 6-8, then 6-10, then 8-10, then 8-12.  Just went outside and we already have 9, and it's not supposed to stop until 4am or 5am, so I'm taking the over.

*Does anyone know how much they've gotten in the Poconos so far? *  The reports STILL say they're only getting 3-6 total, but I find that hard to believe at this point.


----------



## abc (Jan 27, 2011)

Catskill is also reporting zero inches! 

I found that hard to believe also.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 27, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'm in Hunterdon County, NJ
> 
> We were supposed to get 3-6, then 6-8, then 6-10, then 8-10, then 8-12.  Just went outside and we already have 9, and it's not supposed to stop until 4am or 5am, so I'm taking the over.
> 
> *Does anyone know how much they've gotten in the Poconos so far? *  The reports STILL say they're only getting 3-6 total, but I find that hard to believe at this point.



Reports from Allentown/Bethlehem/Whitehall area are reporting 7-9 inches.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 27, 2011)

Weather man in CT referred to this as "an epic snow event".  Reports of a foot across much of the state, which fell in a short period of time.


----------



## BLESS (Jan 27, 2011)

juat woke up here in Central Rhody.....I would say by just guessing at what I see, we got 12ish inches.  Looks heavy & wet.  We had about 3 inchesw yest & 1 or 2 the day before also.  Its been our snowiest Jan ever....


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2011)

12-15 and still snowing. Just done shoveling. Moderate moisture. Stick is buried.  Guess we measure in feet from now on!


----------



## Jisch (Jan 27, 2011)

In NE CT we got over 20". Its not blower light, but not super heavy either. Insane amounts of snow on the ground.


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2011)

Ct seems to have got hit the worst. Truck ban in highways.


----------



## Greg (Jan 27, 2011)

A foot probably here.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 27, 2011)

And the Catskills...nothing...what a waste..I'm outta here tommorow to Utah..which ..is..also ..getting..nothing...oy.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 27, 2011)

at least a foot here in Westchester with some drifty areas waist high on my walk to the train. Wish this could have been 200 miles north.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 27, 2011)

Hard to tell what I woke up to... lots of drifting...

My car was parked perpendicular to a fence... the drift was up above that fence (4ish feet tall)... I should have taken a picture, but I was anxious to get on my way to the office. (Don't know why, there is no one here.)

I was very happy about the fact that the maintenance guys were clearing the lot when I was leaving for work... One of the guys saw me clearing off my car and brought his snowblower over and cleared all the snow behind my car... made it very easy to get out of my space. 

-w


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 27, 2011)

We got 17 inches here in Hunterdon county.  Heading up to Shawnee now, where sadly they reportedly only got 6 inches, but that should still make for some good skiing.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 27, 2011)

Half done doing the driveway - a belt on the snowblower broke. Ugh. As I shovel snow from the bottom, the top avalanches into the driveway in 10 foot sections. I'll be out there another couple hours for sure. 

John


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 27, 2011)

Around a foot here. Shoveled out part of the driveway, but had to drop off the kids so I could work. Will finish digging out over lunch time.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 27, 2011)

14" here. Lots of snow on the roads. The news had imagines of trucks stuck, cars rolled over. While this wasn't as much as the last "big" storm, this hit pretty hard. We had a few inches on the ground last night.....and it didn't really ramp up until 9 or 10PM. It's amazing how much snow these fast moving storms drop. I've never seen this much on the ground since I've lived in CT. This has been more like a Vermont winter here in CT.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 27, 2011)

Seriously, I went to bed at 11:00 and it was barely snowing, maybe an inch on the ground. At 6:00 this morning there's 20" of snow - I wish I saw how fast it was falling, it must have been impressive. I heard on the news that there was thunder and lightning, but I didn't see/hear any.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 27, 2011)

My town is so windy all the time, it's hard to judge snowfall.  While I was clearing the driveway, I thought 6-8" tops.  Now I see that the towns on either side got 18" and 13", so I'm guessing I was somewhere in between.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 27, 2011)

18" here on the N Shore of Long Island, not including the 5" we got yesterday morning....man this is heavy snow...


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 27, 2011)

A foot in Northboro Mass.  The sun is out - it would be a great day to hit the slopes if only I could get away!


----------



## snafu (Jan 27, 2011)

Got to be a foot to a foot and a half here in East Hartford, this is getting crazy...


----------



## roark (Jan 27, 2011)

Once again, nothing signifcant where it's useful :-?


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 27, 2011)

Glenn said:


> 14" here. Lots of snow on the roads. The news had imagines of trucks stuck, cars rolled over. While this wasn't as much as the last "big" storm, this hit pretty hard. We had a few inches on the ground last night.....and it didn't really ramp up until 9 or 10PM. It's amazing how much snow these fast moving storms drop. I've never seen this much on the ground since I've lived in CT. This has been more like a Vermont winter here in CT.




Similar here in Westchester though it started a little earlier. My girlfriend's battery died so I pulled it out after dinner. the storm kicked in big on my way to the AutoZone with whiteout conditions and cars slipping all over the place on the hilly roads. By the time I got back to put in the new one, there was several fresh inches of snow down:-o


----------



## abc (Jan 27, 2011)

roark said:


> Once again, nothing signifcant where it's useful :-?


Berkshire report?


----------



## Glenn (Jan 27, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Similar here in Westchester though it started a little earlier. My girlfriend's battery died so I pulled it out after dinner. the storm kicked in big on my way to the AutoZone with whiteout conditions and cars slipping all over the place on the hilly roads. By the time I got back to put in the new one, there was several fresh inches of snow down:-o



These storms have really pounded parts of NJ, NY and CT. While it would be more useful in VT...it does put snow in backyards and people in turn start heading up north to ski/ride.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 27, 2011)

I got about 7" here at home, a couple inches higher than The Weather Channel was forecasting.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 27, 2011)

abc said:


> Berkshire report?



Website says 1-2" new. :-(


----------



## abc (Jan 27, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Website says 1-2" new. :-(


Oh dear.  

Wawa?

Just curious. Thunderridge got 9", it's right down the road from my house at Westchester, but I'm stuck in Manhattan!


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 27, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'm in Hunterdon County, NJ
> 
> We were supposed to get 3-6, then 6-8, then 6-10, then 8-10, then 8-12.  Just went outside and we already have 9, and it's not supposed to stop until 4am or 5am, so I'm taking the over.
> 
> *Does anyone know how much they've gotten in the Poconos so far? *  The reports STILL say they're only getting 3-6 total, but I find that hard to believe at this point.



BenedictGomez, let me welcome you to AZ, and compliment you on your excellent avatar and screen name. Crappy game last night however.



ERJ-145CA said:


> I got about 7" here at home, a couple inches higher than The Weather Channel was forecasting.



Wow, again a few miles makes a difference. I think we had about 5 by lunch time yesterday here in the Summit area and the we picked up at least another foot over night, bringing our total to around 17. And it was wet and heavy and not the best shoveling snow. Took me 2 hours to dig my tiny porch and front walk out, and to do those of my elderly neighbors.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 27, 2011)

abc said:


> Wawa?



10"

Just heard an unfortunate Cannon comercial. "Does the brown in your backyard got ya down ... ?" What the heck is going on with the marketing dept there? I don't think anyone in NE has seen the grass in their yard since Christmas.


----------



## crank (Jan 27, 2011)

We got about 16" or so here in Wilton, CT.  Definitely the most snow I've ever seen on the ground around here.  Trying to think of some steep and long enough local hill that might be worth slogging up and skiing down.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 27, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> 10"
> 
> Just heard an unfortunate Cannon comercial. "Does the brown in your backyard got ya down ... ?" What the heck is going on with the marketing dept there? I don't think anyone in NE has seen the grass in their yard since Christmas.



Maybe some folks on the cape? They've gotten some rain out of of a few of these systems I believe...

-w


----------



## hammer (Jan 27, 2011)

Parking is now getting tough in the office.

Enough with all of this snow in the flatlands...:-x


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2011)

We are now at the point where the snow is nearly as deep as it was when I was a teen.  Piles need to be shoveled down so I can throw snow over them once again.  Piles at the curbs need to be shoveled down so I can see to get out of the driveway!   This is A WINTER!

Let's get some sticks and shovel off the pond. Let's build a snow fort. On second though, let's go skiing!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 27, 2011)

I hear we gotten more snow in the metro areas then Fair Banks Alaska,maybe we can give up our cars and start snowmobiling


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 27, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> We got 17 inches here in Hunterdon county.  Heading up to Shawnee now, where sadly they reportedly only got 6 inches, but that should still make for some good skiing.



How much snow did they get?  I got 18".  More importantly, Blue got a solid 8"-10"  Wonderful skiing today...


----------



## Riverskier (Jan 27, 2011)

I am happy for all of you down south getting the snow, but I miss the days when it snowed up here in Maine. I got 1 inch at my house from this storm. The mountains got nothing.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 27, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> I am happy for all of you down south getting the snow, but I miss the days when it snowed up here in Maine. I got 1 inch at my house from this storm. The mountains got nothing.



I truely hope you guys get nailed.  It's shaping up to be a great winter down here in the Pocono's.  I'm willing to share the wealth.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Glenn (Jan 28, 2011)

Scotty said:


> I hear we gotten more snow in the metro areas then Fair Banks Alaska,maybe we can give up our cars and start snowmobiling



That would be pretty friggin sweet. I'm on board.  

I've actually been on craigslist looking at cheap sleds.  There's a good amount of snow in VT and I hear some neighbors zipping around in the woods.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2011)

roark said:


> Once again, nothing signifcant where it's useful :-?



Maybe not useful to most people, but the skiing sure has been great down here in CT!  Since I have a hard getting north these days anyway this snow is way beyond useful to me.


----------



## Euler (Jan 28, 2011)

Glenn said:


> That would be pretty friggin sweet. I'm on board.
> 
> I've actually been on craigslist looking at cheap sleds.  There's a good amount of snow in VT and I hear some neighbors zipping around in the woods.



Get some BC skis instead.  Better for your health and the environment!


----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2011)

And now comes the horrible part - Ice Dams.
Already got one.  We fixed the ones in the back several years ago, but the front, that's a different story.  There are two feet of snow on the roof and it's warmin/freezin
Guess I know how I'm spending Saturday..


----------



## hammer (Jan 28, 2011)

billski said:


> And now comes the horrible part - Ice Dams.
> Already got one.  We fixed the ones in the back several years ago, but the front, that's a different story.  There are two feet of snow on the roof and it's warmin/freezin
> Guess I know how I'm spending Saturday..


Does anyone with a newer house get these?  My house has all of the ventilation systems needed (I think) and is insulated up to code within the past 15 years.  I've never had problems in the past.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 28, 2011)

hammer said:


> Does anyone with a newer house get these?  My house has all of the ventilation systems needed (I think) and is insulated up to code within the past 15 years.  I've never had problems in the past.



My house is not new (50's) but the roof is new and I had 18" of insulation blown into the attic when I moved in. There's 2 feet of snow on there and no melting. I do need to shovel some off before we start hitting lots of warm/freeze cycles.


----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2011)

hammer said:


> Does anyone with a newer house get these?  My house has all of the ventilation systems needed (I think) and is insulated up to code within the past 15 years.  I've never had problems in the past.



while my house is 55 YO, the place where it leaks is the new addition.  I think it's the way the house was designed.  It has some odd angles including a gable where the problem is.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 28, 2011)

This pic is of a friend's parents' back deck in Hamden, CT.

Top photo was taken at the beginning of the month, bottom photo was taken just after this last storm...







Damn.

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 28, 2011)

WJenness said:


> This pic is of a friend's parents' back deck in Hamden, CT.



Not quite as impressive, but this is my driveway Jan 12th





And yesterday:


----------



## WJenness (Jan 28, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Not quite as impressive, but this is my driveway Jan 12th
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like you could ski off your roof and onto your front lawn without much issue.


GSS'd do it. ;-)

-w


----------



## Glenn (Jan 28, 2011)

Euler said:


> Get some BC skis instead.  Better for your health and the environment!



I could do best of both worlds....have my wife drive the sled and pull me behind it on skis. :lol:


----------



## billski (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, we sure got wound up over that one.  I've more to keep me busy at home now


----------

